
Show HN: Patronage – donation matching for small businesses - ccorda
https://www.patronage.org
======
ccorda
Hey everyone, founder here.

We've always done work in the social good sphere, primarily working with non-
profits directly. Once we reached the point as a company where we started
offering benefits, we wanted to do offer something that would stand out and
attract people who value impact and giving back.

We actually tried to run a program on our own, but found that even with just 4
employees, it was surprisingly difficult. When we looked at existing software
solutions, they were all expensive and aimed at enterprise companies.

From that Patronage was born, and our employees are now able to give up to
$100 a month, which we match with a single credit card transaction at month's
end.

Happy to answer any questions about Patronage, or about what it's like running
a donation matching program.

Also curious to hear from others who've either had experience with these
programs at current or past jobs, or considered starting them as a
startup/small business.

------
yuvilio
Not having to be the one to separately keep track of receipts between me and
the HR folks sounds much saner. Just adding a charity, seeing the breakdown of
how much the company would match, and then just snapping and uploading
receipts as I give or a set amount to auto-deduct, then logging in and seeing
breakdowns of what was given each month and totals makes it easier to see just
how much I'm helping out the cause. Looks nice.

------
jeffgreco
Love the idea of this being a new perk for recruits/employees.

